

My little cousin’s dirty little secret - simanyay
https://medium.com/p/500e8d2319ec

======
larrys
"Its author presented anecdotal evidence without any actual numbers and then
concluded that doing CrossFit is not worth the risk."

...

"My problem is that such articles needlessly scare off people who can
otherwise become stronger, faster and healthier with exercise."

That's why it's called "survival of the fittest".

Someone scared off by anecdotal evidence from reading a single article (or
even several) will no doubt not fare as well health or otherwise in life than
someone who gives things a bit of thought before agreeing or going along.

